# Discord server?



## Flipper (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey there,
I have just a quick question:
Is there an official Fur Affinity Discord Server and could i have an invite to it?

-Flipper


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2017)

There is not. 

But there is a telegram channel! 

@furaffinitytelegram
T.me/furaffinitytelegram


----------



## floofburg (Jan 6, 2018)

I'd be down to join it! c:


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Removing links due to trolls.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 6, 2018)

I also run a Discord server that's primarily affiliated with Fur Affinity users.


----------



## liljekonvalj (Jan 7, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I also run a Discord server that's primarily affiliated with Fur Affinity users.


Yo, i'm interested! My name is burgerboy, I added your discord :~D<3


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 7, 2018)

liljekonvalj said:


> Yo, i'm interested! My name is burgerboy, I added your discord :~D<3


Same here! XD


----------



## DracoMan671 (Aug 4, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I also run a Discord server that's primarily affiliated with Fur Affinity users.


can i join said discord server?


----------

